# Remington 700



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have y'all ever seen the investigative report on the defected safety on the early Model 700? 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Have y'all ever seen the investigative report on the defected safety on the early Model 700?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...YFFiCtrjK_vry6fsA&sig2=zpzePPEbzT3omo7QpERP9Q


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

A buddy of mines wife had a 700 that did that. Shot at a deer, racked another round in and it discharged without her finger on the trigger. I've heard of it happening to others, but I've also heard Remington continues to claim user error. I'm pretty sure there was a Youtube video floating around at some point where a guys factory unmodified 700 was firing randomly when he would close the bolt


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...o52YKxvstcc3aWAbA&sig2=_EHLrm3EwYZLlobzjp-nTA

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You been living under a rock the last 4 years? Lol


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nope, read my original post Grasshopper. I knew about the problems, just never saw the investigative report.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> You been living under a rock the last 4 years? Lol


Just in case you are too young 






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Last link doesn't work...

The 700 has been under fire for the better part of 25 years.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Last link doesn't work...
> 
> The 700 has been under fire for the better part of 25 years.




I fixed it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have several Remington shotguns but I don't think I own one of their rifles. If I do, it would be a 22.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had a 700 since I was 15 and never had a problem out of it. Fires when I pull the trigger and doesn't fire when I don't.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've owned 3 and never had a problem... several people obviously have though because the recall damn near bankrupt Remington...


----------

